# Pigeon's strange eating habits.



## fadingdots (Jul 8, 2007)

I've had my pigeon, Paloma, for just a few weeks now. He's probably around two months old by now. And for a while, he was happy eating seeds, but lately refuses to eat them at all, generally throwing them all over the floor and then squawking angrily at me for trying to feed him that.

It's to the point where he's lost weight and has watery, green poops when I try to leave him with just seeds. In fact, the only thing he'll eat is white bread, which I hate feeding him because it has little nutritional value to him. But I can't convince him to eat anything else.

I feed him seeds from a bag of pigeon and dove seeds from the local pet shop. It has a variety of small and medium-sized seeds, plus dried cut peas.

Any suggestions on taking care of my fickle eater?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There must be a reason why he refuses to eat the seeds all of a sudden. Have you changed the seed brand?
Is he drinking on his own?

Reti


----------



## fadingdots (Jul 8, 2007)

He guzzles down the water... it's very hot here. And he'll eat bread just fine.

He ate this particular brand for a few days, then got mad at it.

Also, around the time when I switched from the parakeet seeds that his rescuer was feeding him to this current mixture, we were treating him for cankers. A combination of glutting himself on millet seeds (I think they're called) and the pill to fight the parasites made him throw up. A lot.
It was around that time that he started to refuse seeds, especially since this brand is mostly millets.

Loves the bread, but only white bread. Won't eat any kind of whole wheat or the crusts of it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess you will have to apply tough love. If possible get him a mix without the millet, maybe he has developed an aversion to it since it made him sick.
As you mentioned, bread is not good for them.
Have you tried pellets?

Reti


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*Check seed mixture*

When I had several birds I would just throw down the feed and they would eat what they wanted. Now I have a rescued bird and have noticed that he will leave certain types of seeds and eat only others. Can you blame them though. I love steak but hate pickles. I will eat steak all the time, but give me a selection of pickles and well will just leave them. Maybe you have to try different seed mixtures.

joe


----------



## fadingdots (Jul 8, 2007)

Perhaps I will have to try a new mixture.

Now what to do with a 5lb bag of seeds? Anyone in NYC in need?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

fadingdots said:


> Perhaps I will have to try a new mixture.
> 
> Now what to do with a 5lb bag of seeds? Anyone in NYC in need?


The ferals would appreciate it 

Reti


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

When I first got Sophie, I went to pigeon store and got premixed pigeon feed. She would eat only certain seeds, leaving corn, peas, etc. I left them in her dish when adding new seeds and they would continue to collect until I emptied the dish of the "offending" seeds. Both the people at the pigeon store and the wise members of this board suggested that perhaps she was being fed too much, and to apply a bit of "tough love." I did cut her seeds back a bit ( I feed her 2x a day--once in the morning and once in the evening), and now she eats ALL the seeds. She still gets plenty of treats all day, but as well her poops have gotten better and, as anyone who has seen one of her photos can attest, she looks pretty plump and happy. It might sound a little harsh, but as the crusty old guy at the pigeon store put it, "When she gets hungry enough, she'll eat 'em." 

PS. If you bird has an aversion to seeds because of an association with negative experience (canker problems), then it may be a bit more complicated, but I am still guessing when the pigeon realizes the tasty bread isn't forthcoming but the seeds are there, the feasting will begin.


----------



## fadingdots (Jul 8, 2007)

*Success!*

After I stopped feeding him any bread - and a little bit of pouring seeds down his throat with a cut down plastic straw - Paloma has resumed chowing down on the seeds.

I feel much better now. He's still adverse to eating the millets, but there's enough good stuff in there to feast on.

Are there any sorts of bird treats that he can eat just so I can mix things up once a week or so?

Or any foods that I should take care he doesn't eat? I know avocado's really bad for them. While shopping at the fancy pet store I saw all these neat foods to feed small tropical birds but didn't want to give him anything that'd make him sick, so stuck to the seeds. I wanna spoil him rotten in the near future though


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You can supplement Paloma's seeds from your friendly neighborhood supermart.

Dried lentil beans and dried green split peas. whole yellow pop corn kernals, BROWN uncooked rice (after he is over 4 months) and raw unsalted sunflower seeds.

Al these items are resonably priced except maybe the raw sunflower seeds. If you get the sunflower seeds, give them very sparingly as they are high in calories and should only be given as an occasional treat or reward.

Pet-co and others, sell Kaytee Paloma-dove mix, safflower, and the raw unsalted sunflower seeds now as well.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry I cant help out here.... But I love your birds name. 

Paloma means dove in spanish. Was there any reason you named your bird that? 

I know doves are a symbol of peace. And turtle doves are a symbol of friendship. 

I know it is also cunsidered good luck if a Dove, not a pigeon, poops on your head.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I know it is also cunsidered good luck if a Dove, not a pigeon, poops on your head.


Boy And i Once I Thougth I Was A Very luck Girl With All The Pigeons That Pooped On My Head (LOL) Guess i'll Have To get Me Some Doves now I Can Always use Some Luck So poop Away Well When i Get The Doves. (LOL)


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

fadingdots said:


> . I wanna spoil him rotten in the near future though


Raw, shelled, unsalted peanuts. I have seen pijies sell their grandmothers for just a few. Except for Gertrude. He kidnapped everyone else's..........


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Fading Dots,

Just out of curiosity, maybe try giving him a choice of white bread again, once in a while to see what his reaction is.

One difference between white bread and seeds: white bread is softer. Maybe his preference is not for the white bread per se, but for the *softness* or smooth texture. If that is the case, why? Problems with delicate throat lining or such? Birds can have individualistic problem, along with simply individualistic quirks. General rules usually apply for the majority: a hungry bird will eat what is available, but we might miss something interesting and occasionally something important. If we applied bird feeding rules to humans, we would all eat something like oatmeal mush for breakfast, half-rotten bananas and old potatoes the rest of the time, and occasionally a bug or two. No need for menus, cookbooks, spices, kitchen utensils other than a pot and dipper and the like. No thought would be given to food allergies, individual diet needs, etc. 

My wife likes rough, unrefined breads, and we have a wide selection of them here in Germany and Belgium, since there are many smaller niche-filling bakeries along with the larger chains. I like softer breads, but have been eatng more whole wheat products and fewer white bread products.

But some of my wife's favorites take a day-and-a-half to eat a slice, and lots and lots of chewing. And she likes all the healthy bitter vegetables which are good for you. I like the sweet stuff.

A few years ago she did some after-school mid-day cooking for a few pre-pubescent kids at a local community center, and she tried to make special things for them. No go. They wanted everything to have a uniform, smooth texture. No garlic. Few onions. White bread (without crusts would be perfect). Plenty of soda water. Tending towards overweight. 

My pigeons won't touch peanuts. They are German pigeons. Most Germans do not yet appreciate peanuts. I have been informed that peanuts from Africa are usually used for fattening hogs.

Since I've come here, Germans have discovered Halloween, and they know what pumpkins and jack-o-lanterns are. It is an occasion for retailers to make some money, and that helps to introduce and popularize the novel.

Your pigeon also sounds like a teen-ager, which can be rough on everyone, themselves included. They know what they want, even when they don't, and have to show their superiority and need to control their environment. Parents and caretakers, get out of the way!

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Raw, shelled, unsalted peanuts. I have seen pijies sell their grandmothers for just a few. Except for Gertrude. He kidnapped everyone else's..........



Guess different treats for different pijies... Squeaks feels the same...for Safflower and Hemp seeds...   

*I* eat the peanuts!

Shi


----------

